# [OT] Mitmachen bei Linuxaktion in Berlin

## Jinidog

Hallo Gentooer,

zur Zeit tourt eine Truck von der Aktion "Deutschland sicher im Netz" durchs Land.

https://www.sicher-im-netz.de/default.aspx?initiative/sicherheitscheck/truck/roadshow

Im Prinzip ist das aber eine "Wie mache ich Windows sicher"-Aktion, wird ja schließlich von Microsoft mitfinanziert.

Rein grundsätzlich ist die Aktion ja in Ordnung, aber wiedermal gibt es für den nicht Computer-Profi nur Windows in der Computerwelt.

Man sollte den Leuten zumindest mal das freie und aus vielen Grünen tolle Betriebssystem zeigen, dass nebenbei auch noch sicherer als Windoof ist: Linux.

(für die Pedanten: GNU-Linux)

Ich hatte die Idee, dass man einen Linuxstand neben diesem Truck aufstellen könnte. 

Was man dort machen könnte wäre natürlich Linux-Laptops laufen lassen, die Linux präsentieren. Man könnte desweiteren noch Linux-CDs verteilen und kostenlose Linux-Installationen am Stand anbieten. Nebenher müsste man natürlich mit den Leuten ins Gespräch kommen und auch Info-Materialien bereit halten.

Sicherlich könnte man auch noch mehr machen, ich bin für Anregungen sehr offen.

Eine freche Linuxaktion erzeugt sicherlich einiges an Aufsehen und das richtige Publikum ist ja eh schon vom Truck angelockt.

Für mich als Berliner kommt natürlich nur eine solche Aktion in Berlin in Frage. (fühlt euch frei, in anderen Städten ähnliches zu organisieren)

Der Truck befindet sich vom 1.9 (Donnerstag) bis zum 3.9 (Samstag) in Berlin vor der IFA. Dort (oder in der Nähe) kann man sicherlich eine Standgenehmigung bekommen.

An einem dieser Tag könnte man also einen Stand aufbauen und für eine solche Aktion brauche ich noch ganz dringend Leute.

Zur Verfügung stehen auf jeden Fall schonmal die Ressourcen der Grünen Jugend Berlin, ohne die das nicht machbar ist, denn wer sonst würde uns Standmaterialien zur Verfügung stellen. Von dort käme auch ein Grundstock von Leuten, die zwar OpenSource und Linux aus politischer Ansicht aus sehr zugetan sind, aber ansonsten nicht viel Ahnung von Computern und Betriebssystemen haben. Außer mir mag es aus der Richtung noch ein oder zwei Leute geben, die sich mit Linux auskennen, aber das reicht nicht für einen solchen Stand.

Schließlich soll ja Linux als Betriebssystemalternative offeriert werden und dazu braucht es ein paar mehr Leute.

Wer jetzt daran interessiert ist bei einer solchen Aktion mitzuhelfen (ja, ich brauche jede Hilfe dringend), soll sich bei mir melden.

Folgende Aufgaben fallen an:

Mitorganisieren - das bedeutet eine Übersicht über die Planung zu haben, mitzuplanen, Ideen einbringen und weitere Leute zu suchen

Mitmachen - das bedeutet, dass man bei diesem Stand dabei ist und sein bestes gibt, den Leuten mal Linux zu zeigen

Vermitteln - man kann auch gerne helfen, Leute oder Material zu mir zu vermitteln, auch wenn man sich selbst nicht richtig beiteiligen möchte oder kann

(Fahrer) - evtl. müssen wir Material durch die Stadt kutschieren

Folgendes bräuchte man noch für einen Stand:

- Laptops und Rechner: Ja, ist ja klar, wir brauchen Laptops auf denen Linux läuft. Einzelne Laptops können dabei vielleicht einzelne Anwendungen oder Features von Linux vorführen. Idealerweise bringt ihr euere Laptops dann einfach mit, wobei vorher geklärt werden müsste, was man da mitbringt und wie man die Laptops nutzt.

Wenn man irgendwie eine Stromquelle (wäre zu organisieren) bekommt, kann man auch Rechner mitbringen. 

- Linux-CDs: Außer einen Schwall von Ubunutu CDs, die man ja kostenlos und (hoffentlich) rechtzeitig bekommen kann, habe ich bisher noch keine CD-Quelle gefunden. Ich habte Kontakt mit den Leuten von Linux-Tag, aber bisher ohne Ergebnis. Besonders Live-CDs wie Knoppix wären erwünscht, aber auch alles andere aktuell Linuxige, dass man verteilen kann.

- Infomaterial und Plakate: Auch eine schöne Sache, wenn man ein bisschen Inhalt in Textform rüberbringen kann. Sowas müsste erstellt werden. Über die GJB ist auch der Druck von Flyern möglich.

Die Liste muss bestimmt noch erweitert werden.

So, ich hoffe einige Leute haben Lust bekommen, bei sowas mitzumachen. Würde sicher Spaß machen und vor der IFA ist die Presse ja auch nicht weit.

Bitte keine Diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn der Aktion.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Björn

----------

## anello

Wo ist da der Sinn dabei? User die das Windows Betriebssystem nicht "genug" sichern können, werden mit einer Linuxkonfiguration sowieso überfordert sein, vom Interesse her mal ganz abgesehen.

Somit trifft die ganze Aktion das falsche Publikum. Schließlich sollte es nicht darum gehen jeden User an Linux Systeme zu binden, sondern für jeden das Ideale zu seinen Bedürfnissen zu finden.

----------

## Jinidog

Der Sinn ist, Leute darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass es noch anderes außer Windows gibt.

Außerdem stehen ja auch recht einfach zu installierende Linuxe zur Verfügung, weswegen ich ja gerne Ubuntu verteilen möchte.

Viele Leute kennen Linux nur mal so kurz von Problemberichten und sind völlig baff, wenn ich ihnen mal meinen Gentoo-Laptop vorführe.

Aufklärung gegen gängige Vorurteile tut Not, es gibt viele Leute die es von ihrem Wissen sowieso mal ausprobieren könnten, aber irgendwelche abstrusen Vorstellungen von Linux haben.

Letztenendes ist dort auch noch das IFA-Publikum, also nicht nur die Truck-Leute.

Im übrigen sehe ich Linux durchaus politisch. Kurz gesagt darf es einfach nicht sein, dass wir eine Technologie, sei es nun der PC oder das Internet, von einer einzelnen Firma kontrolliert werden.

Allein deswegen muss man dafür kämpfen, dass der Windows-Marktanteil auf gesunde Werte (seien es 80%) sinkt.

Ansonsten:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bitte keine Diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn der Aktion.
> 
> 

 

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> weswegen ich ja gerne Ubuntu verteilen möchte.

 

ohne hier meine Meinung kund zu tun, ob ich diese Aktion gut oder schlecht finde: bitte verwende KUbuntu!

Meiner Erfahrung nach können Einsteiger mit Gnome nichts anfangen. Kde hingegen ist soweit ausgereift, dass jeder DAU was damit machen können sollte...

----------

## Jinidog

Ja, kubuntu kriegt man nur leider nicht kostenlos zugeschickt, sonst würde ich das auch vorziehen  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

how about isos brennen? und ein logo draufdrucken oder so?

----------

## Jinidog

Nicht jeder kann Rohlinge bedrucken, kannst dich aber gerne freiwillig melden.

Im übrigen wird's schwierig, man bräuchte da schon CDs in dreistelliger Zahl, die selber zu brenen ist ja vielleicht noch möglich, wenn genug Leute mitmachen, aber die müssten noch bedruckt werden und bräuchten eine Hülle, sonst wirkt es unseriös.

----------

## chilla

Die Idee ist gut und gefällt mir. Leider isberlin ein wenig weit weg von meinem schönen Heidelberg  :Smile: 

Aber mal was anderes (sorry fürs abgleiten vom eigentlichen Thema): 

Ich beabsichtige, genau sowas auf LANs zu machen. Ich bin alle 2 - 3 Monate auf größeren lans (400 - 3000 Teilnehmer) auf denen gezockt wird. Das Klientel kennt sich relativ gut aus, ihr Horizont reicht jedoch meistens nicht über Windows hinaus. Ich denke, es ist angebracht, zu versuchen, dies zu ändern. Man könnte das durchführen, wovon du gesprochen hast: einfach einen kleinen stand aufmachen, zeigen, dass man auch unter linux wunderbar Quake3, ET, oder sogar cs spielen kann, Live-, sowie Installations-CDs verteilen, und den Leuten anbieten, bei ihnen Linux zu installieren. Aber so ganz alleine - habe ich mich an sowas noch nich rangewagt. Nun, da du sowas aber jetzt ansprichst, kommt mir die Lust und mit n paar anderen Leuten hätte ich Lust, sowas zu machen  :Smile: 

----------

## Jinidog

Ja, gute Idee, auf auf  :Smile: 

----------

## chilla

hehe  :Smile: 

Also es ist zwar seeehr kurzfristig, jedoch ist die nächste größere Lan die Slaughterhouse in Bad Salzuflen in NRW mir 1400 Teilnehmern. 

http://www.mytsh.de/text.php?name=sh13_info&menudir=8-130

Die Slaughterhouse habe ich schon in denvorletzten beiden Ausgaben besucht (damals nur mit 800 und 1100 Teilnehmern glaube ich) und es wäre durchaus möglich, dort nen ordentlichen Stand zu machen. Man bräuchte eben nur Leute die mit anpacken.

----------

## dertobi123

 *chilla wrote:*   

> Das Klientel kennt sich relativ gut aus, ihr Horizont reicht jedoch meistens nicht über Windows hinaus.

 

... und das ist auch gut so. Der Versuch "Power-Gamer" zu Linux zu "bekehren" ist imho völlig überflüssig.

----------

## Jinidog

Nope, ich hab schon mal einen bekehrt.

----------

## chilla

das ist schlichtweg falsch. 

Ich selbst spiele counterstrike. Im Quakenet (dem irc-netz der von dir als "power-gamer" bezeichneten Spieler) findest du im channel #linux-gamers eine ganze Reihe von Leuten die unter linux täglich aktiv spielen. Ihre Adresse lautet http://www.linux-gamers.net/ sie gehen ebenfalls regelmäßig auf große Lans, veranstalten auch selbst welche und geben aktiven Support für das Spielen unter Linux. 

Durch die Linux-gamer, aber auch durch das Spiel Enemy-territory, welches in großen Ligen (wie beispielsweise derESL) gespielt wird, kommen immer mehr leute zu linux. Und JA, es ist möglich, unter linux auf einem hohen Niveo zu spielen. Sämtliche Auf den Quake-engines basierenden Spiele, sind unter linux so spielbar wie auch unter Windows. Und für Powergamer besteht darin kein Nachteil - ebensowenig ist es sinnlos, zu versuchen, diese von linux zu überzeugen.

----------

## theche

man kann so ein Linux auch als ein interaktives Langzeit-Adventure sehen  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

 *chilla wrote:*   

> oder sogar cs spielen kann

 

ist zwar spielbar, aber an die qualität von windows wird in der hinsicht wine/cedega nicht rankommen. obwohl ich cedega ebenfalls besitze, zocke ich die games (für die es keine native Linuxversion gibt) unter windows weil die einfach mal flüssiger laufen

P.S.: Bekehrungen stinken nach Kirche

----------

## chilla

Bekehren möchte ich niemanden. Wer meint, mit windows das beste system zu nutzen, darf dies auch tun. Es ist sein Wille - und ich möchte ihm keinen anderen aufzwingen. 

Aber ich möchte alternativen vorstellen. Linux wird nicht so wenig genutzt, weil es schlecht ist, sondern weil dahinter kein mächtiges Unternehmen steht, welches Gelder für Marketing aufbringen kann. Dahinter steht nur eine Gesellschaft - eine mittlerweile "gnu-geprägte" Gesellschaft, welche eben das marketing selbst in die Hand nehmen muss, wenn sie sich vergrößern möchte. Und genau da möchte ich ansetzen.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Servus.

Vorausgesetzt, ich habe in meinem Terminkalender keinen Termin übersehen, wäre ich dabei. Also Vorbereitung auf jeden Fall, wegen Berufstätigkeit zu den Terminen (Do-Fr) erst abends.

Als weitere können wir ja dann im #gentoo.de oder per PM beschnacken.

----------

## chilla

//Edit: Ups - ich hab mich zu früh gefreut  :Smile:  Da du deinem Namen nach aus Berlin kommst, denke ich, dass du bezüglic des Anfangsposts geantwortet hast...  :Sad: 

Hey :=) ein erster Helfer  :Smile: 

naja... aber 2 leute is immernoch n bisschen wenig. .. Und mal vorneweg: linuxneulingen geb ich sicher kein Gentoo inne Hand - zumal an einem Wochenende ein Gentoo auch nicht wirklich einzurichten ist.. Die Leute wollen Zocken, schreiben, filme gucken, malen, surfen, emails lesen, cds brennen. Und auf nem durchschnittsrechner dauert das bauen von X,$WM,openoffice,mplayer,gimp,firefox,thunderbird,k3b immernoch so lange, dass es die leute eher abschreckt, wenn ich denen sage: "Hey, ich machs dir einfach ma drauf, und du zockst dann ma n bisschen doom3/q3..... achja, kannst dann übermorgen wieder vorbeischauen"  :Razz: 

So schön Gentoo auch ist, wir müssen den leuten da linux präsentieren und nicht gentoo im speziellen. Das bedeutet, liveCDs, Ubuntu, Suse +weitere vorschläge müssen präsentiert, erklärt und an den Mann gebracht werden. Bei einer 1400 Mann Veranstaltung muss man damit rechnen, dass wir da durchaus 5 - 10 Mann gebrauchen können. 

Aber genauere Planungen erfolgen, wenn sich noch 2/3 leute dazugefunden haben und wir genaueres darüber wissen, was wir eigentlich vorhaben  :Smile: 

----------

## ady1980

denke bei all deiner planung daran, das wir in einem staat leben, wo man für allen möglichen kram (ich glaube auch für sowas) eine genehmigung braucht...

sonst wirds teuer  :Sad: 

----------

## sarahb523

Ich würde, mich als zweite Helferin bereitstellen, ich kann aber noch nicht genau zusagen, da ich die woche vorher bei meine eltern im urlaub bin und noch nicht genau feststeht ob ich da bin (aber ich denke schon).

ansonsten coole Idee!!!

ciao

sarahLast edited by sarahb523 on Tue Aug 02, 2005 5:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hm. Stuttgart hier 8. bis 10. - bischen knapp. Aber ich kann sowieso nicht viel machen, da ich mich immer noch zu wenig auskenne.

----------

## primat

Wäre schon interessant zu wissen, inwieweit das ganze in Berlin zu einer politischen Kundgebung wird (grüne Jugend). Ich hab nämlich keine Lust mich so kurz vor der Bundestagwahl unter einen Grüne Jugend Sonnenschirm zu stellen. Dazu kenne ich den Verein aus eigener Erfahrung zu gut und habe mich zu bewusst von Ihm verabschiedet!

Grüsse

primat

----------

